# Greetings from Blanco County



## Bruce Cain (Mar 23, 2010)

My name is Bruce Cain and I am happy to join this site and forum.

Entered: Feb. 7, 2006 - Blanco Lodge #216 
Passed: Aug. 20, 2006 - Blanco Lodge #216
Raised: Oct. 14, 2006 - Blanco #216 outdoor degree in Guy Anderson's barn :SNC:

Blanco Lodge #216

Johnson City Lodge # 561

Member: San Antonio Council # 14
             San Antonio Chapter # 381
             San Antonio Commandery # 7


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Cain!


----------



## JTM (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Papatom (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruce Cain said:


> My name is Bruce Cain and I am happy to join this site and forum.
> 
> Entered: Feb. 7, 2006 - Blanco Lodge #216
> Passed: Aug. 20, 2006 - Blanco Lodge #216
> ...


 
Welcome Brother Bruce, see you at lodge next meeting.


----------



## Raven (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome, Bro.!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bro. Cain, Great bunch of Brothers here. I had kin in Johnson City and lived there about 30 years ago. Love the area.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bruce!


----------

